# Suns are a Fat Team



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't think that the Suns are really interested in winning the games this year. I think they would like to win them, but they are starving for the wins. That's the difference this year, they're going to keep winning against the weak teams in the league and there are enough of them to let the Suns waltz in with a Top 4 record in the west, but then the things that they should have fixed by February are still glaring weaknesses in May.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Its the way it is because its a training camp for the playoffs. Why beat the horses getting to the battlefield when you'll need their best when you get there?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

they are weaker then last year, who is gonna guard duncan in the west finals? NOT kurt thomas.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Fact: Brian Skinner has been playing better than Kurt ever did for us, including post defense.

Fact: You never hear about that on Sportscenter, you'd have to watch the Suns games to actually know that.


----------

